# Daddys gator hunt video



## Bird Slayer (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8C6iP8idIk&feature=player_embedded#at=11

Dont have mine on youtube yet.


----------



## shea900 (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 26, 2011)

David must of been shootin for the toe jam!!!  cool video


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bird Slayer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8C6iP8idIk&feature=player_embedded#at=11
> 
> Dont have mine on youtube yet.



Pretty cool.  So are you Frog or was Frog your guide?


----------



## Bhrama (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice vid


----------



## Bird Slayer (Apr 7, 2011)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Pretty cool.  So are you Frog or was Frog your guide?



Mr. Frog was our guide. Daddys real good friends with him and he got each of us one on the river.


----------



## MAPSTRE (Apr 8, 2011)

Good video!


----------

